# هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم



## nonogirl89 (27 يناير 2008)

التقل صنعة 
خدى اللى بيحبك ولا اللى بتحبيه ​وامثال كثيرة كلها تتكلم عن اخفاء مشاعرنا عمن نحب ..
بصراحة كدة انا مستغربة لأن كل الناس بتردد الامثال دى ... واللى بستغرب له انى لما هحب حد المفروض انى هقول له على كل أحاسيسى ومشاعرى ولو متضايقة ههرب من الدنيا و أروح له ......يبقى ازاى اتقل عليه ...و ازاى امثل عليه انى مش مهتمة بيه ...يعنى  لو انا مش عايزة العب مع اللى بحبه قط وفار . هل ممكن اخسره ؟
وياريت اعرف رأيكم فى الاسئلة دى :
1- هل حقا تعتقد بضرورة التقل على من نحب؟
2- ما السبب فى اعتقاد الجميع بضرورة الموضوع دة ؟
3-لو حبيت حد هل هتتقل عليه ؟ وتخبى عليه مشاعرك؟
4-ايه موقفك لما تحب حد وتلاقيه بيدارى مشاعره والسبب ان " التقل صنعة " ؟
5-ايه رأيك فى الحبيب التقيل ؟
عايزة رأيكم بصراحة :new8::new8:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*

1- هل حقا تعتقد بضرورة التقل على من نحب؟
انا افضل ان تكون البنت متعقله ف التكلم عن مشاعرها ورزينه فى كل تصرفاتها .. اذا كان هذا تقل فأهلا به .
2- ما السبب فى اعتقاد الجميع بضرورة الموضوع دة ؟
ابدا هى نصيحه قديمه تقول ان التقل صنعه ....وان الطرف الخفيف يكون غير مرغوب به ولا نخفى انها مقووله تحمل كثيرا من الصحه .
3-لو حبيت حد هل هتتقل عليه ؟ وتخبى عليه مشاعرك؟
لو السؤال شخصى فللاسف ما تحمله شخصيتى من سمات الصراحه والوضوح تجعلنى بعيده جدا عن موضوع التقل ده ....اى  انه ليس صنعتى .
4-ايه موقفك لما تحب حد وتلاقيه بيدارى مشاعره والسبب ان " التقل صنعة " ؟
هسيبه وامشى ههههههههه
5-ايه رأيك فى الحبيب التقيل ؟
المهم الا يكون تقله هو بخلا فى مشاعره او عدم وجود مشاعر اصلا او انها عدم اهتمام ....غير كده اذا كانت رزانه وعقلانية تصرف فلا مااانع .
نونو ياا قمر موضوع حلووو اوووووىوانتى واحشاااانننى اووووووووى ميررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معااكى .


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



Dona Nabil قال:


> 1- هل حقا تعتقد بضرورة التقل على من نحب؟
> انا افضل ان تكون البنت متعقله ف التكلم عن مشاعرها ورزينه فى كل تصرفاتها .. اذا كان هذا تقل فأهلا به .
> 2- ما السبب فى اعتقاد الجميع بضرورة الموضوع دة ؟
> ابدا هى نصيحه قديمه تقول ان التقل صنعه ....وان الطرف الخفيف يكون غير مرغوب به ولا نخفى انها مقووله تحمل كثيرا من الصحه .
> ...


كلامك صح كتير يادونا :new4:
بس انا مش عارفة بردة ليييييييه التقل صنعة 
وانتى كمان وحشانى يادندونتى
بس مش عارفة ليه فى المنتدى بيبقى كلامك ليا حلو وبعيد عن المنتدى الدبش كله بيطلع


----------



## سيزار (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*

لو سمحتى يا نونا 

ممكن تقوليلى نوع الحبيب ايه
هل هو خطيب
هل هو زميل
هل هو احد الناس المقربين
ماذا يكون .. وحينما يكون فتلقى الاجابه وبكل صراحه
وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*

وياريت اعرف رأيكم فى الاسئلة دى :
هى فين الاسالة

1- هل حقا تعتقد بضرورة التقل على من نحب؟
لا هو مش تقل دة بيبقى اختبار بتعرف فية هو ممكن يستحملك لو جات عليك الايام واتخنقت ومكلمتش حد ولا اول ما هيلقيك مخنوق هيقول دة واحد مقرف هو علطول عامل نفسة مخنوق 
لان لو بيحبة عمرة ما هيعرف يتقل علية لازم يشوة باى طريقة

2- ما السبب فى اعتقاد الجميع بضرورة الموضوع دة ؟
انهى موضوع فيهم

3-لو حبيت حد هل هتتقل عليه ؟ وتخبى عليه مشاعرك؟
اكيد طبعا............. مش هتقل علية بس بردة مش اول ما يجي واحد من اصحابى ويقولى البنت دى بتحبك ادلق انا زى الاهبل واروح اقولها انا كمان كدة
لا اشوف تصرفتها الاول ولو دلت على انها بتحبنى  مش هتردد ثانية واحدة فى انى ابين لها مشاعري

4-ايه موقفك لما تحب حد وتلاقيه بيدارى مشاعره والسبب ان " التقل صنعة " ؟
الموضوع دة حصل معايا قبل كدة بس انا عملت حاجة حلوة اوى رحت قلتلها فكك من الانتى فية     ومشيت     جت تانى يوم وقفت تتكلم معايا لما حست انها هتخسرنى 

5-ايه رأيك فى الحبيب التقيل ؟
هو التقل لازم يكون موجود لو مفيش حد عندة حبةتقل يبقى اكيد هيغلط لان اللى بتقل على حد اكيد بيعد يفكر فية

عايزة رأيكم بصراحة
هو دة راى بصراحة اى خدمة تانية :new8::new8:
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/RIGHT][/QUOTE]


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



سيزار قال:


> لو سمحتى يا نونا
> 
> ممكن تقوليلى نوع الحبيب ايه
> هل هو خطيب
> ...



اولا شكرا جدا لاهتمامك
بس انا مش بتكلم عليا...
انا بتكلم عامة ليه دايما بنسمع المثل دة
وليه الناس بتستعمله
شكرا جدا على المرور والرد:99:
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سيزار (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اولا شكرا جدا لاهتمامك
> بس انا مش بتكلم عليا...
> انا بتكلم عامة ليه دايما بنسمع المثل دة
> وليه الناس بتستعمله
> ...



****************************

للاسف دا ما كنش قصدى ولو لاحظتى كلامى انا بكلم ايضا بشكل عام وليس خاص انتى ليه بس قلبتيها بشكل يخصك .. انا بسأل عن نوع الحبيب بشكل عام وليس خاص واعتقد انك اسأتى فهمى .. واسف.. وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



سيزار قال:


> ****************************
> 
> للاسف دا ما كنش قصدى ولو لاحظتى كلامى انا بكلم ايضا بشكل عام وليس خاص انتى ليه بس قلبتيها بشكل يخصك .. انا بسأل عن نوع الحبيب بشكل عام وليس خاص واعتقد انك اسأتى فهمى .. واسف.. وشكرا على الموضوع



اوك ميرسي جدا على المرور 
وسورى انى اسأت الفهم
وياريت تقول رأيك فى حالة الحبيب والخطيب ​


----------



## noraa (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*

والله  من ناحيى الحبيب لازم تسمعى كلامة وتنفذى  اوامرة  وغيرتى عليكى . ربنا  كرمة وخطبك بتبدا المشاكل شوية لانك بتبقى  مش عايزة يفهم انك  ضعيفة او ملكيش شخصية بيبدا هو يحس بيكى  ويا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام لو ربنا سهل فى  جوار الخطوبة واتجوزتوا يا سلام  هو اللى هسيمع كلامك يالامر خوفا من وجع الدماغ


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



noraa قال:


> والله  من ناحيى الحبيب لازم تسمعى كلامة وتنفذى  اوامرة  وغيرتى عليكى . ربنا  كرمة وخطبك بتبدا المشاكل شوية لانك بتبقى  مش عايزة يفهم انك  ضعيفة او ملكيش شخصية بيبدا هو يحس بيكى  ويا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام لو ربنا سهل فى  جوار الخطوبة واتجوزتوا يا سلام  هو اللى هسيمع كلامك يالامر خوفا من وجع الدماغ



ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة خوفا من وجع الدماغ دى 
بقولك ايه خليها فى السر بينى وبينك عشان مش عايزين نخوف الولاد من الجواز
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انا فهمت كدة انك ضد التقل او التظاهر فى الحب :ura1:
ميرسي جدا على المرور والرد الجميل واللذيذ دة يا نورا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



الطائر & الحزين قال:


> وياريت اعرف رأيكم فى الاسئلة دى :
> هى فين الاسالة
> 
> 1- هل حقا تعتقد بضرورة التقل على من نحب؟
> ...


[/QUOTE]


الف شكر على المرور والرد
وانا اسفة انى رديت عليك متأخر ....بجد بجد متأسفة 

وميرسي على الرد الظريف جدا30:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## artamisss (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ​
> وياريت اعرف رأيكم فى الاسئلة دى :
> 1- هل حقا تعتقد بضرورة التقل على من نحب؟
> لا التقل ده يعنى فى وجهه نظرى بيجى من عدم الشعور بالامان مع من نحب ولاننا بنخاف يسبنا او يبعد عننا فا بنتقل
> ...



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل لازم العب قط وفار مع اللى بحبه عشان يحبنى ؟؟ عايزة رأيكم*



artamisss قال:


> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى



ميرسي ليكى على المرور والرد الجميل ياارتاميس
انا كدة بجد استريحت عشان طلع فى ناس تانى كتير غيرى بيؤمنوا اننا مش لازم نخبى مشاعرنا ونتظاهر
ميرسي كمان مرة
ربنا يباركك:99:​


----------

